# Comet NEOWISE



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If you're looking for something to see after sunset, you may be able to see Comet NEOWISE with your naked eye this evening. Look to the NW about 20° off of the horizon, just below Ursa Major (Big Dipper). Depending on your location, you should be able to see it, with the same magnitude of brightness as the other stars in the constellation. Naturally, binoculars and a telescope will give you some better details.

More information at NASA https://www.nasa.gov/feature/how-to-see-comet-neowise/


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I have the scope out with my DSLR hooked up to it. Waiting for night.....


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I was able to spot it in my backyard, and my wife and I passed the binoculars back and forth for a few minutes. We decided to take a family trip about 10 minutes away from the house into the countryside. I got out, and I tell you, I really miss being able to step outside and see countless stars and the haze from our galaxy overhead.

We all were able to see it with our naked eye, and the binoculars were great for those of us who don't wear glasses, although it's still kinda hazy. The tail is extremely visible, but not the coma. Hale-Bopp and Halley's were neat to view, and a lot more clear, but it was still cool to look at! We plan on going out for the next 5 nights and doing the same. It's great to get out of the house.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Too much nearby light pollution. But captured it from the backyard nonetheless!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

nice! I've got my battery charged on my DSLR, and going to see if I can get some photos tonight.


----------

